# Good Source for Bayer Baycox



## dogging_99 (Apr 21, 2009)

I found this source for Bayer Baycox, to treat Coccidiosis.
Ordered 2.5% and recieved 5% solution 

http://www.buytoltrazuril.com


----------



## garacari (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks for this! Did a Google search on Baycox and got this link.


----------

